# so is tmac going to play on wendseday?



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

from what i am hearing he is supposed to play.....it sucks his back is going to haunt him forever


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

i hope he does so everyone stops complaining about him


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

who cares. it doesnt matter if he returns if he doesnt stay.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac isnt playing against blazers


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anyone know how long hes out?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

whats the point of playing him against the blazers? id just wait till friday when we play the spurs.. then see how his back reacts to the game, if he feels any bit sore then he needs to go back on the IR list.


----------



## ludovico (Mar 29, 2006)

He won't play during the trip. I think he'll return on Saturday against the Clips in Houston.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> who cares. it doesnt matter if he returns if he doesnt stay.


+1

Tmac is no longer the main cog in the gears


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

r u kidding? we can barely win a game without him.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe Bonzi get better, Tmac can have much time to rest.
In fact, JvG should limit his minutes.
If he is tired, he will be injured again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> r u kidding? we can barely win a game without him.


No, I am serious. TMac has turned into nothing but a libility. 
Our offense is so used to him running it, we falter when he isnt on the floor.

Tmac is going to be doing this rest of his career. Play 10 games, miss 5, Play 15, miss 10 and so on...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> whats the point of playing him against the blazers? id just wait till friday when we play the spurs.. then see how his back reacts to the game, if he feels any bit sore then he needs to go back on the IR list.


That's what the fan in me wants, to play him at the Spurs, but the former player in me says wait until next Tuesday's game. Its a back to back T/Wed. I think we should win tonight, lose Friday most likely, get him the most rest possible, and just have him practice w/ the team this week. Be ready next week, and he'll be rested but sharp. I think Jeff needs to let Tmac practice w/ the team later this week. With a back, you need rest time first, then you need to get your back into some light activity.
Let's just pray for him to be pain-free and keep doing so for the rest of the season.:worthy: 
Get well soon Tmac...:clap2:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

redhug said:


> Maybe Bonzi get better, Tmac can have much time to rest.
> In fact, JvG should limit his minutes.
> If he is tired, he will be injured again.


It doesnt matter if he gets tired in fact it has nothing to do with him and how many mins he gets. Its the way he shoots. Haven't you noticed that when he comes down awkwardly. For example he leans his right foot to the right, hes shooting at angle and when he lands down an hits his right foot on the floor that exerts the pain.


----------

